# wrap finish



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

can you use regular clear epoxy on rod wraps or will it yellow and chip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would only use it as a temporary fix cause like you guessed it, it will begin to chip and discolor. You should still be able to get some use out of it though.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

i am building my first rod so i want to keep it right it is a 2wt fly rod


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just built a 9 WT a few days ago. Don't shortcut your flexcoat for somethign quicker like epoxy, you will regret it. There are several good flexcoats but the 2 I've really grown to like the most are the American Tackle Company and AFTCO's AFT-Cote. Both leave a sleeker feeling finish with less bubbling.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Chipping will most likely occura few years down the road with run of the mill epoxies.

Theres even greater chance of chipping if its a buggy whip action 2wt.Try aftcote. Its the most flexable finish.

Ima big fan of single foot fly guides for 7wts. and under( Less binding and finish to chip). Also the weight savings and and less line to blank friction arepluses too.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

i like single foot but could not find the holographic eye in single foot


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

on a 2wt fly rod you can use clear fingernail polish

a few coats


----------

